# Andrew Jackson Jihad in Seattle.



## a_politikill (Jan 10, 2010)

Andrew Jackson Jihad is playing at Healthy Times tonight in Seattle. Does anyone else want to go? PM me for address (they request that the address not be posted on public forums). Music starts at 9pm. They're also playing at The Morgue tomorrow.


----------



## xbocax (Jan 10, 2010)

we started a pit for them here in LA. I guess they werent expecting it and freaked out haha. didnt even finish the song.


----------



## a_politikill (Jan 10, 2010)

Really? That's pretty funny. I've never seen them live before, so I'm looking forward to it. Also, that looks like quite an interesting pit in your picture. Hahaha...


----------



## christianarchy (Jan 12, 2010)

missed it both nights. bummed out.
was it sick?


----------



## formaldehydekat (Jan 12, 2010)

motherfucker
i always hear about this shit the day after


----------

